# Justin Bieber performs live Onstage at 02 Arena in London, England - March 4, 2013 (33x)



## Mandalorianer (5 März 2013)

​


----------



## lupo84 (26 Apr. 2013)

Obwohl ich Ihn nicht mag, Danke


----------



## tinymama21 (30 Apr. 2013)

I like photos of him but wish he would not always have that mic in his face.


----------



## Mike150486 (6 Feb. 2017)

:thx: für den coolen Auftritt vom Justin


----------

